# Feeling bored? Try this!



## kburra (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

Tell us more about it... you should know by now none of us with any sense are going to click on a random link...


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

I have tried that many times over the years... But thinking might try again... Great pastime...


----------



## kburra (Apr 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Tell us more about it... you should know by now none of us with any sense are going to click on a random link...


Hardly Random,this is how the site is set up,can`t enter the actual link,have to link to a title.....like everyone else does???  and even if tell what the subject matter is it links to,still have to trust where it goes, or just ignore is the other option,just a matter of choice and or trust?


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

kburra said:


> Hardly Random,this is how the site is set up,can`t enter the actual link,have to link to a title.....like everyone else does???  and even if tell what the subject matter is it links to,still have to trust where it goes, or just ignore is the other option,just a matter of choice and or trust?



The link:


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

When you live with an active dog  ....


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

kburra said:


> Hardly Random, this is how the site is set up, can`t enter the actual link, have to link to a title.....like everyone else does???  and even if tell what the subject matter is it links to, still have to trust where it goes, or just ignore is the other option, just a matter of choice and or trust?




I think it would be random if we didn't know who the poster was... But Mr.  Kburra has been around I believe for quite some time... Just my thought on the matter...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I think it would be random if we didn't know who the poster was... But Mr.  Kburra has been around I believe for quite some time... Just my thought on the matter...


 Doesn't matter how long you've known a poster, they can easily make a mistake by sharing a link they themselves think is safe ( I wouldn't suggest Kburra would do it purposely)  ... and it might not be  so... No-one should ever click a link without knowing a ,little of what they're about to click on... @Matrix always says the same about titles of threads, no-one should have to guess what's behind a link...


----------



## peramangkelder (May 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Doesn't matter how long you've known a poster, they can easily make a mistake by sharing a link they themselves think is safe ( I wouldn't suggest Kburra would do it purposely)  ... and it might not be  so... No-one should ever click a link without knowing a ,little of what they're about to click on... @Matrix always says the same about titles of threads, no-one should have to guess what's behind a link...


Good advice @hollydolly because one can never be too careful


----------

